

IRS lost emails from 5 more workers who are part of investigations - lsh123
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_IRS_LOST_EMAILS?SITE=AP&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2014-09-05-15-47-22

======
informatimago
Just ask the NSA for copies of those emails, already!

